# 4 year old Corn Snake acting hungry but rejecting food



## Devilfroge (11 mo ago)

I am having trouble getting my 4 year old albino Tessera corn snake to eat this week. He's never rejected food before so I am a little concerned. It has been two weeks since his last feeding and he is displaying his usual "hungry" behaviors, but refuses to take any food given to him, live or frozen-thawed. When I offer him food, it's almost looks like he's afraid of it (staying still while staring at it, jerking his head away when it gets close) even though he has been getting food the same size as this one for almost two years. He lives in a well-heated 20 gallon tank (overhead and belly heat, with one side averaging 85°(F) and the other averaging 78°(F)), with clean aspen shaving bedding, one hide on either side, and a water bowl in between them. He has pooped since his last feeding, so he's not constipated. He's active and behaving normally, so he doesn't strike me as sick. He does look like he's getting ready to shed, but that has never caused him to refuse food in the past. Does anyone have advice for coaxing him to eat?


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

It's probably hormones as it's breeding season, some of my male corns used to constantly roam and refuse food this time of year

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk


----------

